# Fast tech shipping options



## Andre_B (30/11/15)

Hi guys

When ordering from Fasttech, what are the best shipping options to choose? Has any used the DHL Express option and has it made any difference in delivery time?


----------



## zadiac (30/11/15)

Doesn't really matter. They all take long. I just use the Singapore post. China post takes even longer as well as Sweden Post. Might just as well go with the first one.
DHL is gonna cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## Andre_B (30/11/15)

So the DHL option is just DHL until it gets to SA then it's SAPO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (30/11/15)

Nope, DHL will deliver to your address, but you're gonna pay for that.....a lot


----------

